# I want to slowly learn Japanese



## pauro13

私は日本語を連勝してと勉強しています！だから、教えてくださいね。　＜ーーーー　Please read and correct me please if I wrote this right. I want to slowly learn japanese both by writing and reading, so please reply in japanese and I will try to translate it by all means possible.　ありがとう御座います！


----------



## Tonky

pauro13 said:


> 連勝してと


ごめんなさい、どういう意味ですか？


----------



## 涼宮

I think the simplest translation could be: 少しずつ日本語を学びたい(です).


----------



## pauro13

It was a wrong kanji character that I have used. Sorry, I mean renshou.


----------



## Tonky

あ～、練習(renshuu)しています？
I'm practicing and studying Japanese という意味ですか？
日本語では、「と」はこのように使いません。名詞+名詞(noun + noun)の時に使います。
「私は日本語を練習しています」と「私は日本語を勉強しています」の接続は難しいですね。「練習」と「勉強」の意味が似ているからです。どちらか一つにしてください。少し意味は違いますが、「私は日本語を勉強するために、（少しずつ）練習しています」でもいいです。
動詞(verb)を<and>で接続する練習はいろいろありますから、テキストの例文を見てください。
英語やタガログ語を日本語に翻訳する練習は、初級では難しいです。間違った日本語になります。文型を練習した方がいいと思います。
できるだけ簡単な日本語で書きましたが、わからなかったら言ってください。


----------



## pauro13

Tonky said:


> あ～、練習(renshuu)しています？
> I'm practicing and studying Japanese という意味ですか？
> 日本語では、「と」はこのように使いません。名詞+名詞(noun + noun)の時に使います。
> 「私は日本語を練習しています」と「私は日本語を勉強しています」の接続は難しいですね。「練習」と「勉強」の意味が似ているからです。どちらか一つにしてください。少し意味は違いますが、「私は日本語を勉強するために、（少しずつ）練習しています」でもいいです。
> 動詞(verb)を<and>で接続する練習はいろいろありますから、テキストの例文を見てください。
> 英語やタガログ語を日本語に翻訳する練習は、初級では難しいです。間違った日本語になります。文型を練習した方がいいと思います。
> できるだけ簡単な日本語で書きましたが、わからなかったら言ってください。





I wish I could speak like this, please translate this one for me.. and please tell me what JLPT level should I reach to be writing as good as this one. Thanks!


----------



## Tonky

Here is what I meant to say in English, but not translation. (sorry for being lazy.)
---
Did you mean "I'm practicing(renshuu) and studying Japanese"? 
In  Japanese you cannot use "to" for connecting verbs. Also you cannot  connect them easily in Japanese because "practice" and "study" are  somewhat similar and cannot be connected like that (at least not in  Japanese). You could say "私は日本語を勉強するために、（少しずつ）練習しています" meaning "I'm  practicing (little by little) to study Japanese", but it may be  different from what you originally wanted to say.
Translating English  or Tagalog into Japanese is too hard for beginners, such practice would  only let you make lots of incorrect Japanese sentences. I think you  should practice common sentence patterns you can find in textbooks  instead.



pauro13 said:


> please tell me what JLPT level should I reach to be writing as good as this one. Thanks!


I'm Japanese, so, N1? 
Joking aside, I think I only used what are normally taught at beginning courses within 300 hrs. So anyone who finished their beginner's course should be able to understand it with some dictionary or internet help, which means it should be N4 (or the previous Level 3) in JLPT to understand mostly, and probably N3 ~ N4 to write.
http://www.jlpt.jp/e/about/comparison.html
(I welcome objections!)


----------



## pauro13

With this changed, I guess I won't be able to passed the New N5 test xD. I really want to learn and migrate in Japan for some personal reasons. But I don't seem to have any way to do that, I don't have a japanese bloodline and I can't take in into considerations marrying a japanese woman because that personal reason that I have been talking to is if anyone is smart enough, someone will probably notice what I have been talking about. xD I'm getting insane maybe, but was quite soooooo sad in the past few weeks. Nevermind though and  be going back to the topic, Please excuse me for questioning a lot. Just so you know guys, I'm taking into consideration a study type wherein I will try to communicate with people who knows much japanese, so just a simple question - is this quite effective and worth the time?


----------



## frequency

No pain no gain. But try as you want to do. Nothing restricts you.
Language exchange is good, but be careful of members of cult groups who target people who want to learn Japanese.


----------



## pauro13

Okay, I guess this is very much a new information for me. Can you please elaborate this cult groups thingy? If you don't mind though, お願いします！


----------



## frequency

You receive a kind contact like 'I want to learn English and teach you Japanese. Contact me.' via FB or else. You start communication with her―the opposite sex is often. After several friendly contacts, someday she suddenly says 'I know a good office where offers a seminar/workshop in Philippines. Why don't you join it?' Major cult groups have their offices worldwide. An invitation to such an event is a dangerous sign; Japanese cult groups often use this way. Once you join a seminar, we won't be able to find your name on this forum anymore.
Their approaches are the same everywhere, as you know, as you can find out. Stop contact as soon as you find something strange with her. But don't forget that you might get a truly kind offer from a person who wants to exchange language.


----------



## pauro13

That's kind of horrible and spooky. Do they use some sort of hypnosis or of some sort to gain members? I'm loyal to God as a christian so I think that this won't bother me that much. xD Though, I'm pretty much interested on how they do there stuffs to gain invites just to know if they already are trying to do sh*ts on me. tsk3.. That's bad.. hehehe.. Have you had into this type of experience that someone were really trying to fool you into their cult? Please tell me more.. hehehe...


----------



## frequency

Ahaha..Okay. A contact via the Internet is just a step to invite a seminar at your location. Some say no, but some might say yes, don't you think? They're 'fishing' many people via contact―her contact, if she's from a cult group, is nothing as lovely as you expect she's contacting you only.
A seminar held by a cult group usually starts after closing the room's door tightly, with many people from the group surrounding you. Do you think you can run away from the room? I don't know if brainwashing starts in the first or the second seminar, whatever soon. Even though you could safely come back from the first seminar, they will contact you again and again. You're already a Christian, but notice what they're doing is brainwashing, not religion.

Another approach: a certain office in Tokyo scouting a teacher for kids (cram school or something) was of run by notorious Aum Shinrikyo. They wanted to get students using the false teacher scout. Don't you think they adroitly collect people?

Guess why do cult groups, especially managers, want to gain people?


----------



## pauro13

Oh my God, this is freaking me out.. ahaha.. I'm sort of afraid on those types of people, not because of the way they do their stuffs, but because some of them do kill people and perhaps would sort of bring them or offer them to hell or whatsoever it is? I don't know, but this is so new to me. Anyways, why do they want to gain people? Aaaahhh!　たいへんですね？HAHAHA...　あぶないな！


----------

